# Look at what Pete did to my boyfriend!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

My boyfriend is far from being a softy, cuddly kind of person. Well a few times I've caught him speaking in a baby voice to Mustard. It is very cute. 

Yesterday as I walk into our bedroom, I see him holding Pete, wrapped in her pink blakie. She was in a ball, looking at him, and he was rocking her and singing "Rock-a-bye Petey, on the treetop..." :shock: 

He said it calms her down when she's huffy. :shock: I think I should install some hidden cameras so I can post some videos of him with the hedgies. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 

Exact same type of boyfriend...same behavior (different song). :shock: 

It's gotta be something the hedgies emit through their skin.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ditto here...Arnold turns into the biggest softie when it comes to Herc. I bet Pete loved the snuggle!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

:shock: 
Exact same phenomenom here, no singing though, but lots of petting and baby talk... Even I don't get baby talk and kissy faces from my boyfriend. :lol: He does the same thing with the gerbils too, and honestly seems upset when he tells me that he doesn't think our cat Icarus likes him.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

my dad is the same way. each of my 6 hedgies has their very own song! seriously. & the man will be 68 this summer. no one is immune from the hedgie charm. :twisted:


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a very interesting phenomenon that i hope will happen to my boyfriend tooooo !!!!!
he doesnt like my chihuahua becuase hes small. I have a weird little one that doesnt like to bark or be annoying he just lays on the couch and likes to snuggle. My boyfriend hates him nonetheless buuutttt he loves my american bulldog because shes big (8months 80lbs), though she is scared of everything and likes to hit you in the face with her paws. I am hoping that when my day comes for a hedgie my boyfriend cant resist the charms, voodoo, hypnosis or w.e you want to call it, though i dont think he will sing to it but at least not be mean to it like he is to my little pup !!



rivoli256 said:


> my dad is the same way. each of my 6 hedgies has their very own song! seriously. & the man will be 68 this summer. no one is immune from the hedgie charm. :twisted:


your poor dad, i still think he will need a hedgie of his own soon !


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Bee said:


> This is a very interesting phenomenon that i hope will happen to my boyfriend tooooo !!!!!
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


1) from the looks of thing, your BF will be *POWERLESS* against HypnoHedgie superpowers (Futurama, anyone?) that apparently all little hoglets have embedded in their DNA.

2) yes, yes he does...& i am plotting that! mwah-hahahahaha! :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My hubby doesn't sing to Cholla or Zoey, but he will hold them while I warm up food, etc in the kitchen. And I hear squeels of laughter as Zoey climbs up to his shoulder & breaths in his ear. She must know he loves it.


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

my BF did sing not one, not two, but THREE hedgie songs yesterday WITH his guitar. Then he also sung a song for Mr. Rat, who is just a stuffed fleece toy in the form of a rat, so maybe he was just in the mood and it was not pure hedgie magic (Marquis is not so fond of guitar anyway  ). But he declares his true love to the spiky one many times a day


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

My husband swears he does not like my daughter's hedgie. That said, he always wants to see her when she in someone's lap and tries to pet her. He asks about her a lot, too. A LOT.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Ahahahaha YES!! My boyfriend HATED the babies... cause they pooped so much every night and without changing the cage twice a day we found there was a slight aroma hehe. Then when we were giving them to new homes he was showing them how to pick them up, and telling them all kinds of hedgie information I thought he never remembered. (whenever I talked about the hedgies he would act really bored and sigh and stuff) And now he asks to hold Napoleon (he doesn't like fuzzie yet) and he baby talks to her. I'll be doing dishes and i'll see him crouched over the cage slowly pulling the fleece back and saying "Oh hello Napoleon you pretty girl. Yes you are a verry pretty little girl. Come here Napoleon. Ohhh what a sweet girl you are! yes!" etc. etc. until she poops on him then it's "EW GET YOUR STUPID HEDGEHOG OFF OF ME." I tell him she poops on him cause she loves him.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: Wow, these stories are great!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

> 1) from the looks of thing, your BF will be POWERLESS against HypnoHedgie superpowers (Futurama, anyone?) that apparently all little hoglets have embedded in their DNA.
> 
> 2) yes, yes he does...& i am plotting that! mwah-hahahahaha!


haha i love futurama HypoHedgie :lol: yay for your dad !!!!!! 

all these stories are hilarious!. I guess there just might be hope for when my little one comes!!


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

My hubby is the one who bought me my hedgie, Juju. He won't touch him though. Hubby says he is afraid if he picked up Juju and got poked he might drop him and hurt him. I think hubby just doesn't want to get poked or pooped on.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Hedgies possess a certain type of charm that is found in puppies, kittens, and no other animal. No one can help loving them once they get to know them. (My parents are very adamant that they do not want to have to touch the hedgehog, but I am sure they will warm up to him/her quickly)


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

pooka dotted said:


> I tell him she poops on him cause she loves him.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That's what I tell my boyfriend about Mustard! She ALWAYS poops on his shoulders, and we laugh saying it's her way of saying "I love you so much Papa, I'll give you a present!" :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> "I love you so much Papa, I'll give you a present!" :lol:


this is hysterical. i love it. i tell my friends & family the same thing when Henry latches on for a good chew (he likes to bite & gnaw...no drive-by biter is he!)...it's his way of saying you are hedgie-approved & can therefore hang out with mom & the hedge-pack.

i have yet to see him bite someone he did NOT like. :roll: luckily he's cute enough to get away with it most of the time. & my good friends learn to wear foot protectors (socks) & long pants! heh. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I love your profile picture! aw man what I WOULDN'T give to see a long eared In real life  Sooooo cute.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

pooka dotted said:


> I love your profile picture! aw man what I WOULDN'T give to see a long eared In real life  Sooooo cute.


hmmm....a little hoglet perhaps? :twisted: if there are ever an more Napoleon babies...mwah-hahahaha...Henry's never been to Canada...he might as well rack up a few more road miles...he can come with me to visit when i pick up my new hoglet! :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

It seems to me that the HypnoHedgie is attacking everywhere. I wish I had a picture of my boyfriend for you all. Big, bugg guy with a full beard-- all he needs is a flannel shirt and he would be my lumberjack  ANYWHO... He loves to pick up Brillo and baby talk him and I sware I am the one who tells him "No more treats for Brillo. He will get fat". 

Maybe the men in our lives need a support group... "The Men who Love Women who Love Hedgies...and who secretly love hedgies too"


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

HHLA : Hedgehog Lovers Anonymous. Hahaha awww.. I don't know if I will ever breed her, but if I do... you'll be the first to know  ... or if Fuzzie turns out to be a boy and fathers more babies HAHAHa ... aw man that would be just my luck


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

My daughter and I have "hedgie voices" that we use to speak for our hedgies. Pretty funny some of the conversations, and now her friends are picking up the lingo! :lol:


----------

